# White GSD breeder recommendations? Breed differences?



## rideelement247 (Mar 23, 2010)

Can anyone here recommend a flawless white GSD breeder? If in Florida, that would be excellent, but have only found 2 which seem reputable that I will be checking out in a week or 2 weeks. Any white breeders out there that are just absolutely 100% flawless all the time? I really like the white color and rarity of the color, although it is really sad that I did see a white puppy at a puppy store who just had no real spirit. Ran around in the playpen for about 5 minutes and then just sat there and looked at me and my girlfriend. We tried shaking the rope at it or getting it to come to us or do anything but just sat there and kind of looked lethargic. Of course I would never buy a dog from a puppy store, only a breeder, just was curious to see how one differed in looks and actions and personality than a true GSD in person. Is it normal for this breed to lose wind faster than a true GSD? I played with a true GSD (from petland, of all stores) and it was full of energy running around the whole 30 minutes I spent with it and wasn't as timid. Should a white GSD have the exact same temperement or should the be a little more mellow and not as excitable? The one I saw was most likely sick, but just curious as I continue to hunt for my GSD.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

First, a white GSD is a true GSD, just a different color. The personality depends solely on the dog, maybe some to do with breeding, but nothing to do with color. My white GSD is a pack of dynamite. Definitely not any calmer than the average GSD. I have literally seen him run miles without stopping for a rest. I live in missouri, so I can't recommend anyone to you. When we picked Prince, the rest of his litter mates were not white GSD's, they were of color (parents had the white gene, he was a fluke) he was the runt of the litter and the most shy. We picked him because we have 2 babies and wanted a calm dog. Well, we are very happy we got him, we love him to death. He is now 85 pounds. He is well behaved, very intelligent and gentle. but he can be **** on wheels sometimes and we recently discovered that he is very jealous, dominating and aggressive when it comes to other dogs. I guess I am saying that no matter what your first impression is of a puppy, his attitude and personality will change as he grows. Prince is about 16 months now


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Anne Oppegaard, my dog's breeder. (Though Sting is black & tan). She does have White German Shepherds - may be only about 2 litters a year of the pure whites. Her website is beautiful - the white puppies are just darling. Here's a link to her website; http://gaardog.com/ She's in North Dakota way up by the border with Canada, but she ships her puppies. She's on a 320 acre farm - her husband helps her - that all she does 6am-11pm - raises puppies. She spends time with the puppies. At 7 weeks, she tests her puppies for temperment, to help in the placement. She had my pup used to his crate, collar, and leash, and even his name, as he was shipped to me. No - white GSDs are the same as the regular colored GSDs. But again, GSDs differ among themselves - some have a real high drive, others are more mellow. I've heard people think that white GSDs are more mellow, but among the white GSDs I've met, one was a mellow friendly lady, 2 very territorial and aggressive, the last just right.


----------



## rideelement247 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info. I actually found a really nice lady who raises them inside of her home, owner of Foxhunt White German Shepherds. Very knowledgable, very nice, very professional. Although I am in south Florida and she is up near tallahassee (about an 8 hour drive), I must make the trip to see the pup in person before I commit to bringing it home. She temperment treats them and is willing to give me a copy of the OFA certification of the dam and sire, being fair and good in hips, respectively. I of course will look at her place, see if the pups are well taken care of and have a sense of dignity and significance about them. It was really sad seeing the poor white one in the pet store, most GSDs I have seen in pet stores still have some dignity and life in them, just took my heart out seeing one so sad and melancholy like it wasn't healthy. Foxhunt offers a 3 year health warranty, shots, paperwork, genetic testing on the parents, temperment testing, and a network of other owners. I will be going to meet the dogs (she said she has 14 of them, not sure if that's including the pups, but still a large number). I will most likely play with all of them and see how they all react to people, strangers, and themselves.

On a side note, does anyone really have any allergy issues with these dogs? My mother and I tend to have allergies to specific types of fur, although its mostly the soft long and oily hairy of the red colored retreivers, just makes us itch like crazy. Our dachsund causes no problems and sheds like no other. Playing with GSDs and pups I haven't had any issue, although playing with and living with are two totally different scenarios. But with the red long haired and oily haired retreivers I almost immediately start itching and having red eyes after just petting the dog.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

As already mentioned, WGSDs are true GSDs with a white coat color. And like GSDs of any color, they have a range of temperaments which I don't believe you can pigeon hole into one category. Also, FYI, the color white is not considered rare.

I've never met Scarlett but from all I've heard, she has nice dogs and a good reputation. I just looked at her website - which puppies are you considering?
White Shepherds at Foxhunt White Shepherds breeding top quality White Shepherds 

As far as your concerns about allergies, isn't that a personal issue? Just because one person is allergic to dog dander, or shellfish, or certain tree polin doesn't mean everyone has the same allergy issues. Isn't there any way you and your Mom can figure out if you're allergic to the pups before you commit to one and take it home?


----------



## rideelement247 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am considering a female puppy and realize the allergy issue. Since it is a long drive, we plan to stay for a little, play with the pups and parents for at least an hour to see if anything comes about. Scarlett has assured us that basically upon entering the house we will know if we are allergic because of the numberof shepherds they have. This is not a quick decision and I personally have played with GSDs adult and puppies and have been fine, although my mom has had limited interaction with the breed, so we want to make sure everythings fine of course. Our allergies usually present themselves within the first five minutes so it shouldn't be too hard to tell. Thanks for the concern though.


----------

